# Rods & Steals Tournament Benefiting Danbury Little League



## keydup (Jan 10, 2007)

​
*Inshore Fishing Tournament *​
*To benefit Danbury Little League *​
*May 21 to May 23, 2010*​
*Heaviest Trout, Slot Redfish, and Flounder*

*Guaranteed :* *$**1000.00** minimum* *for each first place fish! paying top three fish in each category *

*Entry Fee : $35.00* *Per Person *

*Tournament will be held at Surfside Marina 827 Gulf Rd. Surfside Beach, Texas 77541*

Tournament open to inshore waters only. From the mouth of the Brazos River thru Galveston bay complex.

*Fishing starts Friday May 21, 2010 at 5:00 PM Must be in line by 2:00 PM May 23, 2010 for weigh in. IF YOU ARE NOT IN LINE BY 2:00 YOUR FISH WILL NOT BE WEIGHED*. (Saturday weigh in from 2:00 pm to 6:00 pm.)

All fish must be caught on rod and reel and all TPW rules must be followed.

Sign up at Surfside Marina Friday may 21, 2010 from 2:00pm to 8:00 pm 
To sign up early or get more info contact Rob key 409-682-0109 or Travis Rossow 832-657-3391 or Email at *[email protected]*

*Thanks to our Sponsors*​
*Surfside Marina BP Aerolift Machine *
*CW Henderson Electric The City of Danbury*
*NCS Energy Services N2it Containers*


----------



## keydup (Jan 10, 2007)

Forgot to mention all paid entries will receive a free tournament t-shirt. We are looking forward to have a great tournament that the entire family can enjoy.


----------



## keydup (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## keydup (Jan 10, 2007)

The flyer says registration will be from 2pm till 8 pm. If anyone is running late please give us a call and we will be more than happy to stay later and get you signed up. Call either Rob or Travis on the flyer and you will get an answer. We will also have a sign up station Friday the 21st at the Danbury Little League field from 6:00 till the last game played that night. Thanks


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## keydup (Jan 10, 2007)

Just a reminder that sign up is this Friday at either Surfside Marina or Danbury little league field. Everyone come out and get in on this fun filled weekend event. Win some cash and help support our Little League. 


Thank You


----------

